# Cat is stalking me



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I may be stuck with a third cat. My scumbag neighbors, the same one's who kicked Fay out of their house when their breeding attempt failed, have abandoned their house. It's looks like they've left a large cat named Buddha behind.

Three weekends ago they up and moved taking their 5 childeren 3 dogs and 2 purebred cats with them. Buddaha has been looking in my windows and wandering between our houses since. 

Mr Scumbag neighbor has been back a few times. When I asked about the cat he didn't mention their departure and just said "yeah, I haven't seen him in a few days". That was the same thing he said about Fay after I told him she had moved in with me.

I left food out for Buddha twice in the last few days and now he's spending even more time looking in the windows. Last night when I was about to go to bed I looked out the picture window in back and he was on by back yard neighbors pool cage, 15 yards away and 15 feet up looking directly in my window. I think he knows where the good life is.

I'm really not up for another cat. Integrating him with the girls would be tough and the lifestyle I support for my cats is damned expensive but he's a sweet guy and I doubt a large mature cat would do well in a shelter so I'm pretty sure I'm stuck with him.

For now I'm gonna feed him outside and tonight I'll put out a box with blankets because it's going to be cold.

If I'm lucky Mr. Scumbags kids will want him to get their cat so I'm not going to bring Buddha inside and take the pressure off him for a while but I have the feeling I'm gonna become a 3 cat house.

Pics of a prior visit from Buddha a few months ago. yes I've washed the windows and cleared the deck since then. 

Checking out Fay 











Hanging out in back










The girls aren't happy having him show up in their territory. The itty bitty kity throws herself at the window in a mock attack when he shows up.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I know what you're going through, something similar happened to me with Prince and Princess. The only reason I adopted them was that I wasn't able to sleep well at night knowing these poor innocent, sweet things were out there in the cold and with all the dangers. To be honest, I hope the kids won't take Buddha. All I can offer is a prayer for your financial situation and all the support we can give you on here, especially during the introductions... Wish I was there to help...


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Poor guy.  He probably knows he got left.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Living in a house with 5 kids 3 dogs and 2 other cats he might consider himself lucky. 

He seems sweet and laid back, he came up and brushed against me once outside but my two girls don't like him and he could be a real threat to the tiny one. If you see her next to fay you can see how small she is and Buddha is much bigger than 14 lb Fay.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Right now I'm just in denial. He's gonna end up living here


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I know where you stand. I have an abandoned cat living on my porch right now, I wasn't planning on bringing him in, but he seems insistant and keeps sneaking in.. So I will probably have to get him vaccinated before he gets in again, I will at least neuter him if nothing else. Unfortunately I don't know anyone looking for a full grown cat even one as even tempered as this one seems to be.

I already have 4 indoor cats and 2 dogs. But when he vanished for 3 days I really worried about him and now the weather is changing.

good luck. He seems determined if he is climbing the pool cage just to look in the windows, lol.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Buddha reminds me of BonJovi, (named by my then 5 year old granddaughter) who showed up about 15 years ago. He stayed under the porch and I fed him every day for about 8 years. In all that time, he never stayed in the bed/shelter I provided, (must have had a place in the woods), never let me touch him even though I put food in front of him, close enough to feel his whiskers.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

He's got the same face and he looks like a big guy too.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

BotanyBlack said:


> But when he vanished for 3 days I really worried about him and now the weather is changing.


At times they can seem like perfect pests, but then when they don't come around it is a worry. I've lost two outside cats. One to raccoons (he was dying anyway, I think) and the other to a German Shepard dog.

Guy hasn't been around for several days, but it was charming about a week ago when he picked me up two blocks from home and led me (not followed) me home as I spoke to him. He kept turning around to check on me.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I went to put a box with some blankets in it outside. When I came around the corner he was hunkered down between the houses and started to trot away from me toward the openning in my fence to my back yard so I put the box in there "kitty corner" to the fence. While I was doing that he walked up cautiously. I put my hand down and after sbiffing for a few seconds he head butted me and did self petting on my hand. When I walked back out front he was leading me with his tail up like a flag. I put down a LOT of food and he's been eating out front forever.

Unfortunately I can't bring him in until after New Years. I won't bring him in till I can get him to the Vet and have him checked out before exposing my kitty girls to him.

We're having a cold snap but it's a Florida cold snap. Mid 40s tonight but then it should go back to mid 70s in the day and low 60s at night. He won't freeze to death.

I left my garage door up a bit for him too incase he wants to hide in there.

The girls are on high alert and aggitated by his presence.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You're good people to take care of him.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, if you want to take him in at least the cats have been looking at one another.  
He looks like a very pretty cat I'm so sad he got left behind! Who would leave a cat behind? Mr. Scumbag Neighbor needs a paw to the face! 

I support you taking on Buddha! *giggles*


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

:? I HATEHATEHATE people like that. Makes me want to cry. My mom's dog came from a similar situation. A puppy mill owner was getting close to being shut down, so she up and left, leaving 15 toy breed dogs to fend for themselves in the garage. Among them was Lacy, a purebred Papillon. Well, a Pomeranian stud got to her and my aunt and grandmother were the ones to find the dogs locked in the garage. one full scale rescue mission later and my aunt adopted Lacy. My grandmother took in another Papillon (pregnant too). Lacy gave birth to four itty bitty pups, and my mom and I adopted Bear(fully grown at 4.5lbs due to prenatal neglect. ). When I moved out, we both decided Bear was better off staying with my mom and her adult Beagle, Lilly(Bear LOVES her some Lilly).

I hope Mr. Scumbag gets what is coming to him. 

Good luck with the new family member(I have decided for you that he is yours. )


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He has such a sweet face.


Cat introductions. Ugh.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Cat introductions. Ugh.


The worst thing ever


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> The worst thing ever


At least they all have seen each other before, could be worse, Buddha could have been a shelter cat they just brought home. >_< That's always rough.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*I say go for it...*

You should take him in. We spent more money on material stuff that we don't need. I've rescue Danna and was not planning on adopting another cat but Blackie won my heart and I cat-nap him from his owners because they didn't take good care of him or fed him at all. They would dress him in stupid pink dresses and he is a boy not a girl. He would come to my house for me to rescue him..When I moved he was running behind the u-haul truck thinking that we had left him behind. On the day of my final move I took him with me because I knew that the people he was with didn't take care of him. Danna didn't like him and would hiss at him..now she can't live without Blackie. They groom each other, wrestle with each other, Blackie protects her when they go outside, and they sleep together in the same bed. They even share the window percher...but at the beginning they hated each other...Take the poor cat in..I wish I can take all the cats that come to my house. Unfortunately, all the ones that I feed on my yard are feral, but at least I know they are eating!!! My mom has a cousin that refuses to fix her female cat because it is to expensive and when her cats has kitties she takes the kitties to get lost at a park...she said to us she gave them away but her kids say otherwise...ughhh why do people do that? Some People have no heart!!!!


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thats so good of you to consider doing. Looks like he wants a new mommy! You.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello. Came upon this thread and was wondering how everything is going with Buddha and your other cats. Hopefully all is well and everyone has settled down to wonderful lives with you and your family. 
Lucy


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

We're soing pretty well. Buddha was free range in the house on Sunday and Monday and when I got home Monday night my little girl was much more relaxed with him. My big girl just took another serious swipe at him last night but she only does that when he gets within a foot or so of her. She can't be bothered to walk across the room to put him in his place.

There was a great "My Cat From ****" this weekend where Jackson introduced two cats and from what I say there we're doing great.

I predict a Mia and Buddha will reach cuddle buddy status within 3 weeks. Fay should be bored with poking him before that.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Dave that is great! So happy that all 3 are getting along more or less. From what I can tell, it does seem like they'll be in buddy buddy mode pretty soon!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Good job! Makes me wish i had my own house so i could take more in. (i am in an apartment where i am only allowed 1 cat)


----------

